# Lost Keys



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

I had a Terry Wogan "Senior Moment" and thought I had lost the RV keys 

After 4 days they turned up - long story won't bore you. So I took them to a master locksmith to have a spare set cut. He managed all *except* the door and locker keys  . Despite him looking through all the catalogues he was unable to find blanks. I know he did a thorough search as I work with his father.

Without the obvious route of contacting Fleetwood for a set of blanks for the 1995 RV, anyone got any ideas?

Ian


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Ian.....you have PM.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

What would we RVers do without help from Linda!    

Ian


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thundebird 1 to the rescue!!
Lost the post where you asked about the sat dish,thanks to a shinney new warning notice I remembered to put it down this time Linda,Thanks
Geo
PS have you a notice to tell me to take notices off the steering wheel :lol:
PPs Harold can you get me one of those Pilots check lists!!!


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Don't mention it Ian.....lets hope they come up with the goods for you :wink: 

Geo :lol: :lol: Glad to be of help although in answer to your last question....'fraid not :lol: 

Perhaps you could fabricate something......what you need is one of those little clip boards often found on supermarket trollies - a couple of six inch nails and a large hammer, securely fix said clip board to the dashboard and hey presto...somewhere to put your checklist  Don't forget to attach the biro sellotaped to a piece of string :wink:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

6" Nails in the dash 8O I know RVs are built take it, but my little European would Die :wink:


----------

